# Camping Javea Spain



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi All

Am thinking of spending a week or two on the camp site at Javea on the east coast of Spain. Should be there middle Nov if all goes well.

Anyone been to it and what is it like?

Cheers in advance 

Neil


----------



## lydgate (May 17, 2005)

Was in Javea 2 years ago campsite good

Showers good, cheap WIFI supermarkets (Lidel and Mercadona) easy walking, town and harbour easy walk, beach a little bit farther but still easy walk what more could you want!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

don't forget to let us know Neil.

cabby


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

There are two sites in Javea, both ACSI. We stayed at the one nearest Lidl. As lydgate has said, cheap Wi-Fi and easy walks to the port area and the old town. We had a look at the other site but it didn't look very appealing.

Sennen523.


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

We were there November last year. To quote from our Blog: Camping El Naranjal, Javea, north of Alicante. Very clean sanitary facilities, flat pitches, not marked out and a bit of a car park of a site. Lovely bay with restaurants, bars and shops within 10 minute walk, lively even in November.


----------



## mickyloo (May 1, 2005)

El Naranjel is pretty good although too many permanent lets in high season for my liking. Nice pool and restaurant in high season. Good British bar next door with free wifi for customers. They even serve fresh vegetables which is a welcome relief from the usual tinned variety served up in Spanish restaurants. Shops, banks and restaurants all within easy walking distance. Try Scallops on the front.


----------

